# Valeting clothing



## darkmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

hi all, anyone know where i might get some decent waterproof clothes for valeting?

cheers

davie


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

you could try makro they have some good gear, but tbh i would be visiting tk max as they have good deals on outdoor gear and also the golf clothing is worth a look


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Lidls a couple of weeks ago had a sale on, and there was a boiler suit which had plasticy bits on the knees and stuff, my uncle bought one, have a look there! they were cheap too!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Sealskinz gloves. Just got some from tredz.co.uk


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

check wickes in mount vernon
the stuff they sell is made by dickies but they always have some sort of 
deal on with the gear if not just moan a bit at the customer services they will bend on the price :wave:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought a pair of ski bottoms in lidl over a year ago, they are perfect for this weather, very warm and 100% waterproof


----------



## darkmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

cheers guys for all the replys

much apprecated

davie


----------

